# Problème d'installation de X11



## ExiSt3nZ x95 (15 Avril 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai un soucis avec X11, certaine applications qui devait se lancer avec X11 ne fonctionnait pas. Alors je l'ai supprimé avec AppCleaner puis je l'ai télécharger mais au moment de l'installation, il me dit qu'une version plus récente est installé. Mais je l'avais supprimé avant, donc j'ai voulu le réinstallé avec le CD d'installation de Mac OSx mais impossible de le cocher 

Donc si c'est déjà arrivé a une personne ou si quelqu'un sait comment faire, sa serait cool qu'il m'aide 


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Dans ce fil, il est question d'X11. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Unix, Linux & Open Source", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2011)

Et encore un exploit de AppCleaner... 

Mise à jour combinée Mac OS X 10.6.7.

X11.app devrait être de retour dans la version 2.3.6.


----------



## bompi (16 Avril 2011)

Au pire, si jamais X11 ne revient pas comme attendu, il y a toujours l'option XQuartz.


----------



## ExiSt3nZ x95 (17 Avril 2011)

Merci a vous deux, je vais essayer


----------

